# Part number 90459628



## Steven Shaw (Jun 20, 2011)

hat little plastic clip that holds the defroster vent to the door a need it mine just decided to break. help needed!


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

I bought a few parts from these guys and they have always sent what I ordered...with decent prices....

GM Parts Direct


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

These guys are usually a little cheaper than the other link posted and I've always been satisfied with them:
GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts


----------

